# Plus d'un (parmi nous) + accord du verbe (singulier / pluriel)



## perle34

Bonsoir à tous

J'ai un petit problème d'accord avec cette phrase:

_Plus d’un parmi nous *rejettent*/*rejette *cette décision._

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider car j'ai une grosse hésitation, bien que la logique voudrait que ça soit au pluriel, ça me paraît quand même étrange!

Merci d'avance 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Twenty20

"Plus d'un" impliquant plusieurs personnes, je mettrais "rejettent" cela me semble tout à fait logique.


----------



## CapnPrep

Ce serait encore plus logique de dire _Plus d’un parmi nous *rejetons*_, mais on ne le fait pas. L'accord à la 3e personne du singulier (*rejette*) est correct, et — je pense — le plus naturel.


----------



## JiPiJou

La Bible (je veux dire : Grévisse) dit :
"Après _*plus d'un*_, le verbe se met au singulier ; après _*moins de deux*_, il se met au pluriel : ce n'est pas, en effet, sur la valeur numérique de ces expressions que la pensée s'arrête, c'est sur le complément de _plus _ou de _moins_." Exemples qu'il cite : "Jadis plus d'un brigand dans ce puits se perdit" (V. Hugo), "Moins de deux mois ont suffi pour rejeter l'enfant ..." (M. Prévost)
Mais, dans ses notes de bas de page, Grévisse justifie nombre d'exceptions (!!!), par exemple lorsque celui qui parle a dans l'esprit une pluralité ou une collectivité homogène : "Comme l'ont fait remarquer plus d'un philologue...".

Si  l'accord est établi à partir de l'impression que l'on a de la phrase (et non à partir d'une règle précise de grammaire), alors un bon moyen est de faire un essai avec un verbe qui n'est pas du premier groupe et dont la sonorité des diverses possibilités est différente. Diriez-vous : "Plus d'un parmi nous sort sous la pluie" ou "plus d'un parmi nous sortent sous la pluie" ou "plus d'un parmi nous sortons sous la pluie" ? Mon choix personnel serait : 1 certainement, 2 sûrement pas, 3 pourquoi pas (mais un peu précieux, non ?).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Oui - pour résumer, _plus d'un parmi nous rejette..._
C'est comme ça, désolé - pas à cause de Grevisse (qui suit sans précéder). C'est comme ça...


----------



## Kerigma

Bonjour,
lorsque l'on dit *"plus d'un"*, est-ce singulier ou pluriel?
Plus d'un est venu, ou  plus d'un sont venus?
Merci


----------



## Apqmw

Plus d'un sont venus (plus d'un = plusieurs)


----------



## itka

_plus d'un sont_ : environ 350 occurrences sur Google
_plus d'un est_ : 51400.


----------



## Donaldos

Voir ici pour les différents cas.


----------



## Maître Capello

Selon Grevisse, les deux sont possibles, mais « le singulier est plus fréquent ». (Pour une fois que Gogole ne se trompe pas trop… )


----------



## Apqmw

J'apprends quelque chose.
Ainsi, j'aurais tort lorsque j'écris "plus d'un se sont trompés" ?


----------



## Donaldos

Apqmw said:


> Ainsi, j'aurais tort lorsque j'écris "plus d'un se sont trompés" ?



Pour l'instant, on peut seulement dire que tu es marginal...


----------



## yunieyunyun

Bonsoir, ma question est toute simple : 
J'ai lu que la plupart du temps, « plus d'un » était suivi du singulier mais que le pluriel était possible sous certaines conditions (site 1, site 2)
Dans ce cas-là, est-il préférable d'utiliser le singulier ou le pluriel ? J'opte personnellement pour le singulier....

Mais si c'est le pluriel qui prime, doit-on accorder « brulé » ? 
J'ai toujours eu beaucoup de mal avec les verbes pronominaux... 

Ils s'y sont brûlés les ailes ? 
Ils s'y sont brûlé les ailes ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Pour moi plus d'un est suivi du singulier et moins de deux du pluriel mais si c'est mathématiquement illogique.

Quant à _ils s'y sont brûlés_ il y a forcément un S à cause du sujets ils.

_Plus d'un s'y est brûlé les ailes_ ou _moins de deux s'y sont brûlés les ailes_.


----------



## yunieyunyun

Merci pour votre réponse. 
Pointvirgule, le site de la BDL était l'un des deux sites que j'avais cités  
Mais malgré leurs explications je ne suis pas arrivée à me prononcer vraiment pour le singulier ou le pluriel, même si j'optais plus pour le singulier. 
J'ai donc ensuite décidé de me tourner vers le forum afin d'avoir des avis tranchés qui me permettraient d'être sûre de mon choix. 
Mais merci quand même.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux nombres sont en effet possibles, mais je n'utiliserais personnellement pas autre chose que le singulier.

_Plus d'un s'y est brûlé les ailes.

_


Lacuzon said:


> Quant à _ils s'y sont brûlés_ il y a forcément un S à cause du sujets ils.



Non, car le COD suit le verbe… Donc pas d'accord (dans tous les sens du terme ! ).

_Ils s'y sont brûlé les ailes._


----------



## pointvirgule

Maître Capello said:


> Non, car le COD suit le verbe… Donc pas d'accord (dans tous les sens du terme ! ).


D'accord, pas d'accord (selon le sens du terme). 
Le COD est_ les ailes_.


----------

